# "the shield"



## glassdude007 (Oct 16, 2006)

has the shield switched networks ?????
has the new season started yet???
i was surfing the tv the other day and i could have sworn i saw the shield
on the CW network whatever that is..
its supose to be on FX if im not mistaken..
thanks for your replys...


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Repeat from past seasons maybe


----------



## phox_mulder (Feb 23, 2006)

glassdude007 said:


> was surfing the tv the other day and i could have sworn i saw the shield on the CW network whatever that is..
> its supose to be on FX if im not mistaken..


The Shield hit Syndication this september.
You saw it on the CW Affiliate, not the CW Network.
And most likely, it started with Season 1 (highly edited first scene I'm sure)

phox


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I believe it stats back up again in January.


----------



## mboge (Jan 8, 2002)

Best friggin' show on TV.... sorry, couldn't help myself  

(Deadwood is a close second....)


----------



## vikingguy (Aug 12, 2005)

mboge said:


> Best friggin' show on TV.... sorry, couldn't help myself
> 
> (Deadwood is a close second....)


Don't applogise for that I also think the shield is the best show on TV. I can't wait for january it is going to be one hell of a ride.


----------



## philmalik (Sep 27, 2006)

Can't wait for The Shield's new season as well.
Although I think they peaked in Season 2, still better than most anything else on TV nowadays.

Do fans want Forest Whittaker back or not?

I am very surprised what a good job Anthony Anderson did the last 2 seasons. Considering his role in movies before The Shield normally would be the fat, funny, goofy guy, he played a pretty good bad ass opposite Vic.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

philmalik said:


> Can't wait for The Shield's new season as well.
> Although I think they peaked in Season 2, still better than most anything else on TV nowadays.
> 
> Do fans want Forest Whittaker back or not?
> ...


I agree about Anthony. But The Shield has a history of that. Vic the badass Mackey was once Curley in The Three Stooges movie.

I don't think Forest Whittacker is coming back, and to me, that story has run its course. I really enjoyed last season. Was not a fan of the Glenn Close season. Looking forward to the new shows!


----------



## Idearat (Nov 26, 2000)

I'd like to see Forest Whitaker come back, but mainly so Mackey will annoy him some more by fooling around with his wife again.

The scene with Gina Torres was a keeper.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

tivoboyjr said:


> I agree about Anthony. But The Shield has a history of that. Vic the badass Mackey was once Curley in The Three Stooges movie.


he had a lot to overcome with me and having flashbacks to the affable Commish character he played. No worries though he scared me out of that with the first shield I watched


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

For anyone who missed any eps last year, those repeats have started on F/X (or does later this week! I've been holding onto the last season on my Tivo waiting for the two eps that repeat this coming Sunday, so I can finally catch up!


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I want Forrest Whittaker back. He's a great foil for Vic, and there's always "sweet butter".


----------



## pmturcotte (May 7, 2001)

Best show on TV handsdown. I'm enjoying the hell out of the repeats on FX now, though it makes me realize I will miss Lem in this upcoming season.


----------

